# viejo verde



## pereza

Quisiera que alquien me diga como se dice "viejo verde" en inglés
Gracias


----------



## aurilla

Un "viejo verde" es "a dirty old man"


----------



## pereza

Aurilla, gracias por tu ayuda....


----------



## big

que significa?


----------



## Cannellonique

un viejo verde es un hombre adulto (más bien maduro) a quien le gustan las jovencitas, ya sea porque ande con alguna o porque haga comentarios como "qué hermosa" cuando alguna pasa cerca


----------



## Keikikoka

a dirty old man.


----------



## Mate

Es un hombre de cierta edad (60+) al que le gustan las chicas jóvenes.


----------



## big

how strange...why 'verde'?


----------



## Mate

In Argentina it seems that green is the color of lust


----------



## Fernita

Does *'an old dirty man'* mean almost the same as *'an old fox'*?
I know what they mean: viejo verde and viejo zorro. But maybe in English they are interchangeable.
Thanks!


----------



## Cannellonique

and what about an old dog?


----------



## Mate

Creo que el "old fox" tiene algún grado de éxito y "dirty old man" se suele quedar en el intento


----------



## Keikikoka

I don't know that I have ever heard the term "old fox." I have heard "silver fox" which refers to an attractive older man.


----------



## big

an 'old fox' would need not be dirty at all and in truth  'fox' is more appropriate for a woman and it would mean a 'sexy' woman.

a 'dog' wether old or young is a man soley interested in sex and is somewhat derogatory.

'an old dirty man' is incorrect. we say 'a dirty old man'


----------



## Fernita

Thanks, Keikikoka and Mateamargo!



			
				big said:
			
		

> an 'old fox' would need not be dirty at all and in truth 'fox' is more appropriate for a woman and it would mean a 'sexy' woman.
> 
> a 'dog' wether old or young is a man soley interested in sex and is somewhat derogatory.
> 
> 'an old dirty man' is incorrect. we say 'a dirty old man'


 
Thank you, big!!!!!


----------



## big

y a ustedes tambien. ya me voy!


----------



## Moritzchen

An _old fox_ es un _zorro viejo_: astuto y con experiencia y no tiene la connotaciön sexual de _viejo verde_ que sí, es un _dirty old man_.


----------



## mariente

a viejo a verde its a an old man who pretends to be much more younger than he is, wearing clothes that are not suitable for his age and taking attitudes that are not suitable for his age. They are ridiculous because they pretend to be sth that they are not but not a in good a way, but in a ridicoluos way. Also they tend to pay attention to young women, specially teenies.


----------



## aurilla

An "old goat / old letch = "viejo verde" 

Funny thing, in Puerto Rico off-color jokes are "chistes rojos"


----------



## chics

Yes, green as a *chiste verde*, it means about sex or lust...

Sólo aclarar que, al menos en la península, no es un hombre mayor al que le gusten las jóvenes (les gustan ya de todas las edades, hehe...) ni mucho menos uno que pretende aparentar ser más joven.

*Es un salido! Salido y mayor*, por que si es un salido joven se queda en salido a secas.

De esos que miran sin ningún disimulo, dicen cosas soeces a las mujeres, que intentan rozar con alguna excusa, etc y se creen (?) que a la mujer le gusta -parece- y la pretende descaradamente.

Por supuesto, el límite para ser un viejo verde lo pone la boca que lo dice o no lo dice. 

Para mujeres más conservadoras hay muchos más _viejos verdes_, y en general para mujeres o muy mayores (será por ser conservadoras, o por la educación que recibieron) o muy jóvenes (el rango de "viejos" es mayor para ellas) hay más que para el resto.

En estas situaciones, sobretodo si la mujer es más joven, ella le dirá:
- *¡viejo verde!*
o
- ¡eres un viejo verde!

para decirle que es un asqueroso y que no tiene ninguna oportunidad, y de paso hay la cosa esa de "como una chica joven y guapa como yo va a fijarse en un viejo como tú".

Pero yo también lo he oído decir con mujeres de, pues eso que se decía por ahí, de unos 60, e incluso por mujeres 20 años mayores que el _viejo verde_!


----------



## Juliomelecio

Entonces todos los viejos somos verdes. Esa no es la idea. La idea es que el viejo se comporta como si fuera joven y pretende agradar a las damas jóvenes, haciéndoles cumplidos y otras cosas.
Saludos.


----------



## juramaca

Viejo rabo verde= aquel hombre mayorcito que no tiene ni siquiera una posibilidad con las damas, y sin embargo continua su asedio sin descanso.

Zorro plateado= Un tio de la misma edad aquien todas las damas, jovenes o mayorcitas desearian se le ofreciera echar una canita al aire.


----------------------------------------------------------------------

Yo solo se que no he cenado.


----------



## pokemono

verde = green, unripped, immature.
a "viejo verde" is a man that likes girls not of his own age, but much younger.  So, we compare that with a person that hasn't grow (mentally) enough, that's why the word "verde" is used. (I think).


----------



## Abyss_Knight

I like "suggar daddy" but it reffers to an old and well-heeled man that likes to spend his money with young chicks, I hope it helps...


----------



## komangetmy

big said:


> how strange...why 'verde'?



Hi, Big. I found this site (in Spanish) in which you may find an interesting explanation about the origin of the use of the word "verde" in this context, going even to its roots in Latin language. Besides, it may provide you a good Spanish language practice...


----------



## alfajor

Mariente: “a viejo a verde its a an old man who pretends to be much more younger than he is, wearing clothes that are not suitable for his age and taking attitudes that are not suitable for his age. They are ridiculous because they pretend to be sth that they are not but not a in good a way, but in a ridicoluos way. Also they tend to pay attention to young women, specially teenies.”


Lo que describís vos se llamaría «pendeviejo» en lunfardo. 

Viejo verde ¿no sería un oxímoron?


----------



## donbeto

alfajor said:


> Mariente: “a viejo a verde its a an old man who pretends to be much more younger than he is, wearing clothes that are not suitable for his age and taking *displaying* attitudes that are not suitable for his age. They are ridiculous because they pretend to be sth that they are not but not a in good a way, but in a ridic*u*lo*u*s way. Also they tend to pay attention to young women, specially teenies.”
> 
> Lo que describís vos se llamaría «pendeviejo» en lunfardo.
> 
> Viejo verde ¿no sería un oxímoron?



Me parece que sí. Por desgracia, no veo el enlace de arriba que explica la origen de _verde_.


----------



## Rodrigo Gándara

A qué hombre no le gusta una mujer bonita independientemente de su edad? 

El viejo verde es el que intenta ligar por costumbre con mujeres jóvenes. Es decir ser viejo verde está en su actitud hacia ellas, las jovencitas.


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

big said:


> how strange...why 'verde'?


Verde, porque no se considera maduro.  
En general el viejo verde no es un *old dirty man*, al contrario. es una persona gentil y bien educada, sobre todo respetuoso con las chicas jovenes.


----------



## sarah_

Rodrigo Gándara said:


> A qué hombre no le gusta una mujer bonita independientemente de su edad?


Pues a muchos


chics said:


> Sólo aclarar que, al menos en la península, no es un hombre mayor al que le gusten las jóvenes (les gustan ya de todas las edades, hehe...) ni mucho menos uno que pretende aparentar ser más joven.
> 
> *Es un salido! Salido y mayor*, por que si es un salido joven se queda en salido a secas.
> 
> De esos que miran sin ningún disimulo, dicen cosas soeces a las mujeres, que intentan rozar con alguna excusa, etc y se creen (?) que a la mujer le gusta -parece- y la pretende descaradamente.


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

pepitoHorizonte said:


> En general el viejo verde no es un *old dirty man*, al contrario. es una persona gentil y bien educada, sobre todo respetuoso con las chicas jovenes.


First of all, you changed the word order, and you cannot do that.  The fixed phrase is not "old dirty man" (which isn't English), but "dirty old man."  Second, it doesn't matter how genteel or well educated (or rich, or aristocratic, or famous, etc.) a man may be; a man who chases girls young enough to be his daughter, or even his granddaughter, is a_* dirty old man.*_


----------



## TheCrociato91

GreenWhiteBlue said:


> how genteel or well educated


I don't think "gentil y bien educada" equals "genteel and well educated" in this context. To me it's more like "kind/nice and polite/well-mannered". Simply as a side note. It doesn't really change what you said, with which I agree, by the way.


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

GreenWhiteBlue said:


> First of all, you changed the word order, and you cannot do that.  The fixed phrase is not "old dirty man" (which isn't English), but "dirty old man."  Second, it doesn't matter how genteel or well educated (or rich, or aristocratic, or famous, etc.) a man may be; a man who chases girls young enough to be his daughter, or even his granddaughter, is a_* dirty old man.*_


>>"First of all, you changed the word order, and you cannot do that.  The fixed phrase is not "old dirty man" (which isn't English), but "dirty old man."  *You're right. Receive my apologies;*

>> "Second, it doesn't matter how genteel or well educated (or rich, or aristocratic, or famous, etc.) a man may be; a man who chases girls young enough to be his daughter, or even his granddaughter, is a_* dirty old man."
This is just your moral point of view.*
Good Sunday._


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

pepitoHorizonte said:


> >> "Second, it doesn't matter how genteel or well educated (or rich, or aristocratic, or famous, etc.) a man may be; a man who chases girls young enough to be his daughter, or even his granddaughter, is a_* dirty old man."
> This is just your moral point of view.*
> Good Sunday._





That wasn't my "moral point of view."  That was an explanation of the common English phrase "dirty old man".  It was clear from your post (with the inapposite references to being "gentil y bien educada") that you did not comprehend the meaning of the set phrase "dirty old man."  I therefore explained the phrase to you -- but is seems that once again the explanation went over your head.  Believe me, the phrase "dirty old man" is not my invention, and its use is not something that I personally control.  It is instead a longstanding expression in English, and it is used by people of many moral viewpoints to refer to men who chase young girls -- that is, _viejos verdes.  _

And you have a nice day too.


----------



## Ballenero

No tiene una definición clara y absoluta.
A grandes rasgos, un viejo verde es un hombre de cierta edad que puntualmente o con más o menos frecuencia, externaliza en mayor o menor grado, algún interés de tipo sexual que puede ser tachado desde inadecuado hasta inaceptable, pasando por indecoroso e incluso delictivo, por las normas y convenciones sociales de ese tiempo y lugar.


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

GreenWhiteBlue said:


> That wasn't my "moral point of view."  That was an explanation of the common English phrase "dirty old man".  It was clear from your post (with the inapposite references to being "gentil y bien educada") that you did not comprehend the meaning of the set phrase "dirty old man."  I therefore explained the phrase to you -- but is seems that once again the explanation went over your head.  Believe me, the phrase "dirty old man" is not my invention, and its use is not something that I personally control.  It is instead a longstanding expression in English, and it is used by people of many moral viewpoints to refer to men who chase young girls -- that is, _viejos verdes.  _
> 
> And you have a nice day too.


*Entonces quiere decir que " *_*dirty old man"  *_*no es la correcta traducción de "viejo verde"  *


----------

